# Single Seed Centre gets a huge thumbs up...



## bud88 (Sep 12, 2014)

I placed an order last Thursday and I was surprised to see that my package was at the post office this afternoon!!! Less than 7 days .....

They also have a great selection....
 My choices were, Blueberry OG fem, Satori, Bubbliscious, Northern Lights,,,,
Received two freebie fems....Afghan x Skunk1 , Afghan Skunk Ryder...

They got here faster than I figured....Im still trying to get things in order for my indoor grow....lol....


:48:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks for posting your experience.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2014)

I have used them and like them too... Get your grow on!


----------

